# Best Bang for Buck Beginner Limbs



## dannynguyen88 (May 6, 2014)

Hi All,

It's been a few years since I've shot or even looked at archery gear in general.. The SF Axiom+ were probably the best bang for buck limbs back then, but I don't see them available on Lancaster anymore. What do you guys recommend nowadays?
I see Cartel Fantom and Galaxy Star limbs roughly around the $100 pricepoint like the Axiom+


----------



## farscapesg1 (Sep 30, 2019)

My daughter and I started off with the WNS Explore W1 limbs and have been happy with them (24# and 28#). She will move up to the 28# after her shoot this weekend since I just stepped up to 34# WNS Delta C3's.


----------



## Timevoid (Aug 19, 2018)

dannynguyen88 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> It's been a few years since I've shot or even looked at archery gear in general.. The SF Axiom+ were probably the best bang for buck limbs back then, but I don't see them available on Lancaster anymore. What do you guys recommend nowadays?
> I see Cartel Fantom and Galaxy Star limbs roughly around the $100 pricepoint like the Axiom+


Depends a bit where you buy from. Galaxy Archery brand is Lancasters own and the quality is good. But have done a quick check on the used market ?


----------



## Rael84 (Feb 22, 2016)

Galaxy is pretty good, as is the WNS (rebranded SF) limbs and the tradtech blackmax. A little pricier is the KAYA K2, which is also great bang for the buck.


----------



## woof156 (Apr 3, 2018)

Rael84 said:


> Galaxy is pretty good, as is the WNS (rebranded SF) limbs and the tradtech blackmax. A little pricier is the KAYA K2, which is also great bang for the buck.


I have known several shooters with Galaxy equipment and they are happy with it. Lots of good stuff out there tho, a call to Lancaster might be helpful, let them help you pick through all the choices.


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

Timevoid said:


> Depends a bit where you buy from. *Galaxy Archery brand is Lancasters* own and the quality is good. But have done a quick check on the used market ?


Yep. And they are GREAT limbs for the money. Every price point!!


----------



## dannynguyen88 (May 6, 2014)

Timevoid said:


> Depends a bit where you buy from. Galaxy Archery brand is Lancasters own and the quality is good. But have done a quick check on the used market ?


I need super light limbs like 18-20# and you don't see them very often on the used market so probably just invest ~$100'ish to start over.


----------



## dannynguyen88 (May 6, 2014)

Thanks all! I'll look into the Lancaster Galaxy and WNS limbs


----------



## calbowdude (Feb 13, 2005)

Galaxy Bronze Star, cheap and shockingly straight, at least the 5 or 6 pairs I have personally seen and set up.


----------



## MontiArnold (Feb 9, 2017)

Samick Impress ILF Carbon
Surprising superb Limbs.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

I got a pair of Sanlida X8 limbs for my loaner beginner bow and they're really nice for the price. They come with well made sleeves and feel much nicer to me than the SF Axiom+ limbs (same as WNS Explore W1 and SF Axiom-Alpha limbs). They're noticeably faster than the SF limbs and don't stack as much even though they're rated the same poundage (and length). The fit/finish is quite nice too.

-Kent W.


----------



## chase128 (May 29, 2015)

I own a set of Axiom+, and several of my students have the Axiom+, Galaxy Bronze, or WNS Explore W1. I would say they are all good for the price. The only thing we noticed (on an archer going from loaner SF Axiom+ to Galaxy Bronze in the same weight) is that the Bronze was a bit slower for the same poundage. Though this could also be a case of the limbs not exactly matching marked weight.


----------



## dannynguyen88 (May 6, 2014)

williamskg6 said:


> I got a pair of Sanlida X8 limbs for my loaner beginner bow and they're really nice for the price. They come with well made sleeves and feel much nicer to me than the SF Axiom+ limbs (same as WNS Explore W1 and SF Axiom-Alpha limbs). They're noticeably faster than the SF limbs and don't stack as much even though they're rated the same poundage (and length). The fit/finish is quite nice too.
> 
> -Kent W.


OoO I'll look at these


----------



## dannynguyen88 (May 6, 2014)

Thank you all for your inputs. Much appreciated!!


----------



## mgwelder (May 4, 2014)

A couple months ago I gor the cartel epic riser and fantom limbs and love both!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenny G (May 18, 2004)

The WNS say they are made by WinWin, hard to go wrong there...


----------



## Maggiemaebe (Jan 10, 2017)

I've got a set of short #18 SF Axiom+ limbs kicking around that are for sale if interested. My son shot them for about a year and I believe that they're still up in the classifieds. We found that the old SF Axiom+ are way smoother than the new WNS limbs - just a personal preference so purely subjective.

They were good enough for a 275 indoors and a two silver medals at Outdoor Nationals at 50m in 30-50km gusting winds so don't let anyone tell you that draw weight is king ! It's not your equipment but how you use it that counts.

Please pm me if interested and I'll send them to a new home.


----------



## dannynguyen88 (May 6, 2014)

Thanks for all the responses!
I ordered a pair of Sanlida X7 to try.
Probably test out a set of WNS in the future as well.
And might be able to pickup some Axiom+ used from members selling too


----------



## Broncman (Jul 14, 2020)

I started 2 months ago with a Galaxy Solstice riser and Galaxy Silver Star 30# limbs. Quality seems to be very good. Getting ready to purchase another set of limbs in higher weight.

I have had zero issues with the Galaxy stuff.


----------



## kenfx0 (Mar 27, 2015)

williamskg6 said:


> I got a pair of Sanlida X8 limbs for my loaner beginner bow and they're really nice for the price. They come with well made sleeves and feel much nicer to me than the SF Axiom+ limbs (same as WNS Explore W1 and SF Axiom-Alpha limbs). They're noticeably faster than the SF limbs and don't stack as much even though they're rated the same poundage (and length). The fit/finish is quite nice too.
> 
> -Kent W.


Any idea where to get these?


----------



## wiatrog (Dec 27, 2014)

kenfx0 said:


> Any idea where to get these?


Check eBay


----------



## tassie_devil (Aug 15, 2018)

Alternative services


----------



## dannynguyen88 (May 6, 2014)

kenfx0 said:


> Any idea where to get these?











Alternative Services - Archery Shop


Archery shop with bases in the UK and Luxembourg serving the best sporting archery products to archers in over 150 countries worldwide. Promoters of the Pro Archery Series.




www.alternativess.com


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

kenfx0 said:


> Any idea where to get these?


I ordered mine from a seller on eBay, but Alternative Sport Services also sells them.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Danny - 

For a new or returning shooter, there really won't be a licks worth of difference between any two sets of entry level limbs (limbs in $100 range). Just pick a pair that's readily available and you like the looks of. As you get back into it, you'll develop your own preferences, which may or may not be along the same lines as what's been posted. Those limbs won't be in the $100 range, that, I'll tell you.

Viper1 out.


----------



## pipcount (Oct 9, 2012)

calbowdude said:


> Galaxy Bronze Star, cheap and shockingly straight


I have 4 sets of Galaxy Bronze star, two for my wife, two for me as my "light/easy practice" limbs. I have a 31.5" draw length, when I put them on a 27" riser they feel great for the price, I don't notice any stacking at the end. I do notice some stacking on a 25" riser, still good feel, but not great.


----------



## Chaoscreature (Jan 5, 2020)

I am using the Cartel Fantom Fiber limbs. I think I paid $55 or something for them at Alternative Services.
I have very little to compare them to, and as stated I think I could have picked ANY ILF style limbs and been perfectly content with them at my skill level.





Lancaster Archery Supply


Welcome to Lancaster Archery Supply, where you can shop the world leader in equipment for target archery, bowhunting, 3D archery, traditional archery and backyard archery. We’ve been serving archers since 1983 to meet all your archery equipment needs.




www.lancasterarchery.com





MGwelder,
I was going to get the Cartel Epic riser, but didn't because it was brand new and had zero reviews and at the time no one on this forum had any experience with it. It's very nice looking!
Are you shooting wood arrows, or do they just look like wood?


----------



## 10tarentz (Mar 8, 2018)

Those Sanlida athletics on Alternatives site have been really solid! For $150 they have been awesome.


----------



## Blue Moose (Jun 17, 2012)

It's hard to go wrong with anything WNS in the budget price range.


----------

